# MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00



Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00


Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.



Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

WAY BETTER RULES HOMIE I'M GLAD YOU CHANGED THEM :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey is a elco in car class or truck


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13831734
> *WAY BETTER RULES HOMIE I'M GLAD YOU CHANGED THEM :biggrin:
> *


  RULES ARE RULES AND WILL ALWAYS BE RULES..BUT THEY DO LOOK BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 9 2009, 08:56 AM~13835647
> *hey is a elco in car class or truck
> *


ITS WITH THE CAR CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 8 2009, 06:44 PM~13831734
> *WAY BETTER RULES HOMIE I'M GLAD YOU CHANGED THEM :biggrin:
> *


JP you gonna bring the wagon rite


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

OK SO I GOT A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND WHAT IF I'M THE ONLY TRUCK THAT SHOW'S UP THEN WHAT????? THE ONLY REASON I ASK IS BCUZ I WAS THE ONLY TRUCK IN VENTURA AND THE POT WAS FOR 1000 AND NOBODY TOLD ME THAT I WAS HOPPING JUST FOR EXHIBITION BCUZ THERE WASNT ENOUGH TO MAKE MY CLASS SO I THOUGHT I TOOK FIRST BCUZ I BET ALL THE SINGLE PUMPS OUT THERE SHIT I BET 23 OUT OF THE 24 THAT WAS THERE INCULDING RADICAL CARS AND I ONLY GOT 100 BUCKS AND A THANKS FOR COMING I WOULD OF BEEN KOOL WITH HOPPING FOR EXHIBITION IF SOME ONE WOULD OF TOLD ME I HOPE THIS SHOW ISNT LIKE THIS.........


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13847995
> *OK SO I GOT A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND WHAT IF I'M THE ONLY TRUCK  THAT SHOW'S UP THEN WHAT????? THE ONLY REASON I ASK IS BCUZ I WAS THE ONLY TRUCK IN VENTURA AND THE POT WAS FOR 1000 AND NOBODY TOLD ME THAT I WAS HOPPING JUST FOR EXHIBITION BCUZ THERE WASNT ENOUGH TO MAKE MY CLASS SO I THOUGHT I TOOK FIRST BCUZ I BET ALL THE SINGLE PUMPS OUT THERE SHIT I BET 23 OUT OF THE 24 THAT WAS THERE INCULDING RADICAL CARS AND I ONLY GOT 100 BUCKS AND A THANKS FOR COMING I WOULD OF BEEN KOOL WITH HOPPING FOR EXHIBITION IF SOME ONE WOULD OF TOLD ME I HOPE THIS SHOW ISNT LIKE THIS.........
> *


I'LL GET SOME INFO ON THAT BRO


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Damasio's Custom'z (Apr 22, 2009)

We will be bringing a single pump truck also so as long as it takes two to make a class we should be good


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damasio's Custom'z_@May 11 2009, 09:50 PM~13858773
> *We will be bringing a single pump truck also so as long as it takes two to make a class we should be good
> *


   I ALSO TALK TO A GUY FROM MCFARLAND TODAY HE IS ALSO BRINGING A TRUCK TO HOP :cheesy: NOW THAT MAKES 3  :cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

11DAYS hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 13 2009, 07:34 PM~13878901
> * 11DAYS hno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

THE CAR HOP SHOULD BE OFF THE HOOK!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13888780
> *THE CAR HOP SHOULD BE OFF THE HOOK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 14 2009, 06:23 PM~13889647
> *
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 14 2009, 07:32 PM~13890309
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMIT :biggrin: SHOW TIME MAY 24TH...U ALL KNOW MY SUNDAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silly_@May 14 2009, 12:52 AM~13882291
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Vegas Majestics will be there in full effect, Represent the* Big M*

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 15 2009, 10:26 PM~13902438
> *Vegas Majestics will be there in full effect, Represent the Big M
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont no were delano is....but fuckett i'm driving my ass up there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 15 2009, 10:34 PM~13902492
> *i dont no were delano is....but fuckett i'm driving my ass up there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FROM WERE U @58WEST TO THE 99 NORTH JUST 30 MINS FROM BAKERSFIELD  THEN U HIT "DELANO"....CAR SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 15 2009, 09:26 PM~13902438
> *Vegas Majestics will be there in full effect, Represent the Big M
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 15 2009, 09:34 PM~13902492
> *i dont no were delano is....but fuckett i'm driving my ass up there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 16 2009, 09:06 AM~13904639
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

8 DAYS AWAY FOR ALL U RYDERS CHARGE THOSE BATTS,CLEAN THAT CROME..NEXT SUNDAY SHOW TIME..NOW LETS ALL DO THIS TOGETHER  MAJESTICS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW DELANO CA :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 16 2009, 05:35 PM~13907562
> *
> *


Q-VO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13907543
> *8 DAYS AWAY FOR ALL U RYDERS CHARGE THOSE BATTS,CLEAN THAT CROME..NEXT SUNDAY SHOW TIME..NOW LETS ALL DO THIS TOGETHER  MAJESTICS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW DELANO CA  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Our show is the same day, But i wish the Majestics Delano chapter the best of luck on there first annual car show.... just keep your cool and you'll be ok, the first is always the hardest cuz you find your flaws.... but good luck carnales and hope evrything works out well.... one luv from SocioS...


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13909473
> *Our show is the same day, But i wish the Majestics Delano chapter the best of luck on there first annual car show.... just keep your cool and you'll be ok, the first is always the hardest cuz you find your flaws.... but good luck carnales and hope evrything works out well.... one luv from SocioS...
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13907543
> *8 DAYS AWAY FOR ALL U RYDERS CHARGE THOSE BATTS,CLEAN THAT CROME..NEXT SUNDAY SHOW TIME..NOW LETS ALL DO THIS TOGETHER  MAJESTICS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW DELANO CA  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 16 2009, 10:16 PM~13909473
> *Our show is the same day, But i wish the Majestics Delano chapter the best of luck on there first annual car show.... just keep your cool and you'll be ok, the first is always the hardest cuz you find your flaws.... but good luck carnales and hope evrything works out well.... one luv from SocioS...
> *


COOL WE HAVE OUR FINGERS CROSS AND OUR HEADS UP  IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

it is bro, nice weather, nice looking rides and females...... hope everything works out well... 6 more days homies...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@May 18 2009, 09:09 AM~13919474
> *it is bro, nice weather, nice looking rides and females...... hope everything works out well... 6 more days homies...
> *


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 15 2009, 10:37 PM~13902516
> *FROM WERE U @58WEST TO THE 99 NORTH JUST 30 MINS FROM BAKERSFIELD  THEN U HIT "DELANO"....CAR SHOW :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the info today bigg dogg av will be da house!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 15 2009, 10:26 PM~13902438
> *Vegas Majestics will be there in full effect, Represent the Big M
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2009, 07:06 AM~13944629
> *HOP BIG  AL SAID IT</span>
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 19 2009, 12:58 PM~13935461
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13915999
> *
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2009, 07:06 AM~13944629
> *HOP BIG  AL SAID IT</span>
> *


Is that right


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BRING SOME GET SOME


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 21 2009, 11:16 AM~13958370
> *          BRING SOME GET SOME
> *


big ben said it!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 21 2009, 11:21 AM~13958417
> *big ben said it!
> *


x1234567891011121141516 FUCK IT x INFINITY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2009, 07:06 AM~13944629
> *HOP BIG  AL SAID IT</span>
> *


big al on the switch ?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

comming soon though;ok real soon</span>


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ALMOST :rant: GOING :loco: .............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 22 2009, 10:49 AM~13969689
> *comming soon though;ok  real  soon</span>
> *


just keep trying


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

pics coming shortly nice show ...170 pics or so uploading ... :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 24 2009, 06:07 PM~13985754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who Took the radical hop?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i dont know big dog all cars that hopped i have pics all pics i have is what happened....ill let you be the judge kyles truck sure look like winner to me.... :biggrin: 
didnt stay long enough to see trophys and all that...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 24 2009, 06:36 PM~13985921
> *i dont know big dog all cars that hopped i have pics all pics i have is what happened....ill let you be the judge kyles truck sure look like winner to me.... :biggrin:
> didnt stay long enough to see trophys and all that...
> *


Hell yeah! nissan is ryderz built! I couldnt make it but looks like a good show!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

kool aid giving ou some items to the crowd...good dude gave some kid 20$ for dancing in the stands ....  









back to hopp...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

latin world chill in shade .....


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

end of hopping pics only show cars coming next....... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

the big homie joe's ride from uce kern county...looking clean...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

met the owner of this ride in person good dude very nice ride homeboy... :biggrin: 








:biggrin: 
i love cutlass's :biggrin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

go lakers... :biggrin: 
























hoodlums cc in da house...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

lil homie from wasco...nice lincoln...blood alley 46 cc








































new breed cc wasco in da house also


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13986267
> *Nice pics
> *


gracias...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i think this dude is on layitlow...so i took pic of his ride here ya go...
















:thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

latin world cc looking good...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

good food good time thanks delano majestics


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

rollerz only cc


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

carnales unidos cc showing strong...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

then to end my pics for this show daddy's girl nice ass cutlass.....im done lets see who else took pics...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 24 2009, 07:46 PM~13986486
> *carnales unidos cc showing strong...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Had a great time ...thanks to LIL Able and the Majestic's Crew ..very nice show!!!

We will be there next year


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I cleaned up, first place on my bike and my lincoln.


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MORE PICS..GOOD TURN OUT!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 24 2009, 06:57 PM~13986575
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Had a great time ...thanks to LIL Able and the Majestic's Crew ..very nice show!!!
> ...


X2

GREAT HOSPITALITY FROM MAJESTICS, THANK YOU FELLAS....... I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE NEXT YR.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2009, 09:04 PM~13987076
> *X2
> 
> GREAT HOSPITALITY FROM MAJESTICS, THANK YOU FELLAS....... I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE NEXT YR.
> *


wass up mr fuckin shagwell lol looks like you guys made it! shit from the pics looks like the nissan took radical


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13987141
> *wass up mr fuckin shagwell lol looks like you guys made it! shit from the pics looks like the nissan took radical
> *


HAHA YES SIR, FUCKIN JOE COULDN'T MAKE UP HIS FUCKIN MIND THIS MORNING, YES, NO, YES, NO AND FINALLY HE SAID "FUCK IT, LETS ROLL", WE HAD A GOOD TIME MAN.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 24 2009, 06:47 PM~13985983
> *Hell yeah! nissan is ryderz built! I couldnt make it but looks like a good show!
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13987141
> *wass up mr fuckin shagwell lol looks like you guys made it! shit from the pics looks like the nissan took radical
> *


oops post in johns name lol anyways cool homie! wass gonna go but got to drunk after i left julios lol!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: gabendacutlass, ryderz, chrysler300, radicalkingz, ricks-94 caddy, BIGG RAYY, mrangel71, KIPPY, pimpala_64

damn lots of lookers.... :wave: 
whats crackin homies....post up some more pics...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13987231
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: gabendacutlass, king ryderz, chrysler300, radicalkingz, ricks-94 caddy, BIGG RAYY, mrangel71, KIPPY, pimpala_64
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13987226
> *oops post in johns name lol anyways cool homie! wass gonna go but got to drunk after i left julios lol!
> *


NEXT YEAR BIG DOG.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i would post more but i think 178 pics or so i took to many i need a check...made out to >>>>>just kidding :rofl:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13987240
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice pics Gabe as usual. Also, big thanks to Majestics for a good show and their hospitality.  We'll be back next year. :thumbsup: On a side note, we took 9 cars and a bike and we came home with 7 trophies.


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13987498
> *Nice pics Gabe as usual. Also, big thanks to Majestics for a good show and their hospitality.   We'll be back next year. :thumbsup: On a side note, we took 9 cars and a bike and we came home with 7 trophies.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good show...we took 2 hoppers 1 took first in street single..


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13987297
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME TO THE SHOW...  WITH OUT ALL OF U GUYS IT WOULDN'T NOT BE A SHOW ..SO LIKE I SAID THANKS TO EVERYONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: YOU GUYS MADE THIS HAPPEN


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 24 2009, 10:31 PM~13987888
> *THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME TO THE SHOW...  WITH OUT ALL OF U GUYS IT WOULDN'T NOT BE A SHOW ..SO  LIKE I SAID THANKS TO EVERYONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: YOU GUYS MADE THIS HAPPEN
> *


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

THANKS TO LIL ABEL AND DELANO MAJESTICS FOR THROWING A GOOD SHOW.HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2009, 09:04 PM~13987076
> *X2
> 
> GREAT HOSPITALITY FROM MAJESTICS, THANK YOU FELLAS....... I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE NEXT YR.
> *


good meeting u out there u got 1 of theee cleanest 58 drops, dont cut it :biggrin: its clean the way it is


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@May 25 2009, 09:02 AM~13989682
> *THANKS TO LIL ABEL AND DELANO MAJESTICS FOR THROWING A GOOD SHOW.HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME
> *


x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks out to majestics good show , and we would like to thank the people who stoped by the kool-aid booth and to all the hoppers that made it a great hop kool-aid in the house


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry i got their too late!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13989980
> *good meeting u out there u got 1 of theee cleanest 58 drops, dont cut it :biggrin: its clean the way it is
> *


Couldn't agree with you more. :thumbsup: thats a bad ass ride.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 25 2009, 08:47 AM~13989980
> *good meeting u out there u got 1 of theee cleanest 58 drops, dont cut it :biggrin: its clean the way it is
> *


GOOD MEETING YOU ALSO JOE  THANKS MAN, I HAVE MY DAYS ABOUT CUTTING IT, BUT IT'LL STAY O.G.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 25 2009, 10:56 AM~13990962
> *Couldn't agree with you more. :thumbsup: thats a bad ass ride.
> *


THANKS RICHIE, WE WERE JOCKING YOUR NINE OUT THERE, CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN..... THE NINE WAS ON POINT MAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 25 2009, 12:50 PM~13991391
> *GOOD MEETING YOU ALSO JOE   THANKS MAN, I HAVE MY DAYS ABOUT CUTTING IT, BUT IT'LL STAY O.G.
> *


No pics of the rag???  post them up :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for everything Impressions car club central coast,bakersfield


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;HUH;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;DO U GUYS WANT TO SEE MORE'''''''''''''''


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13987653
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good show...we took 2 hoppers 1 took first in street single..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
the siver cutty ?????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG HOP GOING DOWN AT KOOL AIDS TUES MAY 26 AT 700 PM


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 25 2009, 05:52 PM~13993787
> *BIG HOP GOING DOWN AT KOOL AIDS TUES MAY 26 AT 700 PM
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 25 2009, 05:52 PM~13993787
> *BIG HOP GOING DOWN AT KOOL AIDS TUES MAY 26 AT 700 PM
> *


team jd will be in the houes to go see that go down!!!!!!!!!!! what's good big al


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

DUE TO BEING BUSSY ALL DAY I DIDNT GET TO TAKE ALOT OF PICS, HERE IS A FEW. WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO MADE THIS SHOW HAPPEN, LIL ABLE FOR NOT GIVING UP, SILLY & HIS WIFE, YAYO & HIS DAD & J&J, KOOLAID, IMPALAS, TRINO, BIG RICH, STREETLOW, BIRD & THE CREW, ALL MAJESTICS MEMBERS, THE LIST GOES ON & ON. BUT THANK ALL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT. HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS WERNT DISAPOINTED. THANKS TO ALL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 25 2009, 07:49 PM~13995123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks ,,It was an honor to come up and help you guys out. A well organized event. I was telling Able the night before it looked like you had it all together, Good job Larry. It was good seeing your Big Freddy too after all these years. He looks like he hasnt aged


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 25 2009, 06:09 PM~13993974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TEAM JD FOR COMING DOWN TO THE SHOW...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 25 2009, 11:57 PM~13997535
> *THANKS TEAM JD FOR COMING DOWN TO THE SHOW...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 26 2009, 12:04 PM~14001964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+May 25 2009, 12:03 PM~13991481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 26 2009, 09:39 AM~14000309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore videos of the hop?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YEA THEY ARE ON THE OTHER DELANO SPOT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 26 2009, 01:04 PM~14001964
> *
> 
> 
> ...











FIXED

:angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

"MALO" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 03:36 PM~14015093
> *"MALO" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


thats niiiice


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14015093
> *"MALO" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 24 2009, 07:35 PM~13986389
> *i think this dude is on layitlow...so i took pic of his ride here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man IM right here Thanks for the pictures. Glad everyone like it.


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 27 2009, 04:12 PM~14017367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

IT'S WORKING


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 27 2009, 10:36 PM~14021736
> *IT'S WORKING
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

LIKE LIL ABEL SAID IT WAS A GOOD FU*K IT.. ITS SUNDAY..TTT FOR THOSE DELANO MAJESTICS


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 25 2009, 08:11 PM~13996125
> *:thumbsup: Thanks ,,It was an honor to come up and help you guys out.  A well organized event.  I was telling Able the night before it looked like you had it all together,  Good job Larry.  It was good seeing your Big Freddy too after all these years.  He looks like he hasnt aged
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14029800
> * LIKE LIL ABEL SAID IT WAS A GOOD FU*K IT.. ITS SUNDAY..TTT FOR THOSE DELANO MAJESTICS
> *


  :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 29 2009, 10:06 PM~14043196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@May 27 2009, 08:07 AM~14012262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14043202
> *
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HERE IT LOOKS LIKE THE NISSAN WON BY A MILE...! BOTH ARE ON THE BUMPER OR BOTTOM OUTED IN THE BACK.U CAN SEE THE NISSAN CLEARS THE STICK...!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SAID IT</span>


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 12:44 PM~14517706
> *HERE IT LOOKS LIKE THE NISSAN WON BY A MILE...! BOTH ARE ON THE BUMPER OR BOTTOM OUTED IN THE BACK.U CAN SEE THE NISSAN CLEARS THE STICK...!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because they judged there own hopper! I guess were the only honest hopper/judges around!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 22 2009, 07:00 PM~14554427
> *SAID IT</span>
> *


Nissan on the roll pan the elco on square tubing! U got beat look at the stick! Yeah u got ur $400 i bet u split it with the stick readers


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 22 2009, 07:00 PM~14554427
> *SAID IT</span>
> *



im just doing the math off the pictures.the metal bars on the back of the elco are maxed out into the ground..! the nissian is maxed out bed in the ground..!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 22 2009, 06:00 PM~14554428
> *Thats because they judged there own hopper! I guess were the only honest hopper/judges around!
> *


hey now i made the call what the final inches were. i was on the ruler every thing stood correct. i aint gonna cheat.........................


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 24 2009, 12:19 PM~14571286
> *hey now i made the call what the final inches were. i was on the ruler every thing stood correct. i aint gonna cheat.........................
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT ALL THE HOPPERS THAT HOP THAT DAY DID VERY GOOD  ............BECUZZ LIL ABEL SAID IT!!! :biggrin: IT WAS A GOOD FU*K IT IT'S SUNDAY..CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR..C U ALL THERE :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOOSE SOME;;;BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

bigshod said it too :cheesy: oh yea

hop here big al.... the rematch


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 24 2009, 12:19 PM~14571286
> *hey now i made the call what the final inches were. i was on the ruler every thing stood correct. i aint gonna cheat.........................
> *



hey hommie thats fine.i never said it was rigged or a cheat.when they hop that high it is hard to read them I KNOW..! the pictures werent photo shoped..! It just looks like the truck cleared the stick.im not asking to change anything i didnt talk no shit..! i just stated a fact thats all. next year we will just make more obvious.... john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2009, 10:17 PM~14576341
> *bigshod said it too  :cheesy:  oh yea
> 
> hop here big al.... the rematch
> ...


u heard it ..."bigshod" said it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 01:44 PM~14517706
> *HERE IT LOOKS LIKE THE NISSAN WON BY A MILE...! BOTH ARE ON THE BUMPER OR BOTTOM OUTED IN THE BACK.U CAN SEE THE NISSAN CLEARS THE STICK...!
> 
> 
> ...




Big Difference there . Nissan is Higher No doubt . :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 25 2009, 01:04 PM~14579521
> *Big Difference there . Nissan is Higher No doubt .  :0
> *


Yup!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Jul 25 2009, 11:48 AM~14579126
> *u heard it ..."bigshod" said it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 25 2009, 01:04 PM~14579521
> *Big Difference there . Nissan is Higher No doubt .  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------

